# Preventing Scours



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

What is everyone using to prevent scours in their calves?


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I assume you're talking about beef calves. 
I've had a problem where the calves look healthy, but still appear to have scours. When I described this to my vet, he called it coccidiosis. It is a parasite that will finally run it's course, but in the meantime, the calves aren't doing as well. He recommended a product called "Corid". It comes in either liquid or powder that you add to their drinking water. For treatment you would use a higher dose for 5 days. For prevention, use a lower dose for 21 days. I did this at weaning and it worked well.


----------



## Rrueda (Jan 10, 2019)

If the scour is an almost black dark green and has a fetid smell; it is indeed coccidiosis.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

To get the answer your looking for, are you inquiring about vaccinating against scours or preventing scours after they are born? I have no experience with the vaccinating but did the prevention after the calves were born in the dairy world.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

IH 1586 said:


> To get the answer your looking for, are you inquiring about vaccinating against scours or preventing scours after they are born? I have no experience with the vaccinating but did the prevention after the calves were born in the dairy world.


Yes I was inquiring about vaccinating against scours. I should have said that in my original post, but forgot; I guess I will blame covid for it. Although I pretty much think I am over it.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

There is a product called "Scourguard". You would vaccinate the pregnant cow with this, and supposedly that will protect the calf from e-coli scours. Vaccinating cows would be a problem for me, so I use a product called "First Defense". It's a bolus given to the calf in their first 12 hours of life and offers the same protection as the vaccine. I've been using it for 8 years now, and have yet to lose a calf because of scours. It's somewhat expensive at $7 a pill, but if you save just one calf, it's well worth it.
The best thing you can do is to talk to your local vet, and get a recommendation for your local area.

Paul


----------

